# Montana Extravaganza (part two)



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you missed the Antelope hunting (part one) check out the Archery forum.

After I got my Antelope killed it was time to dust off the bird hunting gear after 8 months of waiting and chase some Sharptails.

Patches had been in Montana at Justin's training camp since May and she was ready to go. JW did a great job getting her polished up and she's really shaping into a fine gundog.

Right out of the gate she stuck it all over this covey of grouse and Heidi backed nicely. Then I proceeded to miss very nicely...  









AP got into town that night and the next morning we saddled up and went on a horseback hunt. The weather was still VERY hot and we only got a couple hours in the morning before the dogs had had enough.

Quintin moves in on a pair of ugly dogs burning a hole through the grass. AP on the lead with Heidi backing.









Quint with his first Sharpie of the trip with his new AYA SXS 20 bore. 8) 









After the Germans had their brace we decided to break out the dogs with a little more of a heat index... But after just an hour they were shot as well. Time to head to the ranch and shade up...
AP watering a nice little pointer he was running for a friend.









Did I mention it was *Hot*!









Copenhagen it makes me feel so good...









On my last day there JW and I teamed up on the horses and hit a giant piece of grass with the wind just howling! The birds we were seeing were very twitchy and leaving before the dogs could get them pointed. Jack finally managed to pin a bunch of birds in a berry thicket and Justin scratched one down with a nice crossing shot.









Then a little later Jack stuck a nice big covey under a hilltop and with Heidi backing from the hilltop I slipped in managed a double.









And so ended another great trip with a bunch of great guys.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you had a BLAST!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post and pictures, but I got a few questions for you. 

First if it is hotter than hell why are you all wearing long sleeve shirts? :mrgreen: 
Second, is chaps mandatory. :mrgreen: 
Third, where can I get me some. :mrgreen: :lol: 

Once again nice post.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> Great post and pictures, but I got a few questions for you.
> 
> First if it is hotter than hell why are you all wearing long sleeve shirts? :mrgreen:
> Second, is chaps mandatory. :mrgreen:
> ...


1. I wear long sleeves to protect from the sun without having to wear sunscreen.

2. Chaps are a must when you're in the saddle all day. IMO. They are nice when it rains too.

3. I had mine custom made to my little chicken legs by a guy in North Ogden named Monte.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You know it's really hot when you run out of water and the poor dog has to drink laundry detergent, sheeze.  

Great report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job Tex-o-bobby and Anaconda...nice pictures and report !!!

And good job on rattling 'ole :roll: :roll: north slope out of his cage !!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I've shot a 20 bore for years. I started with an old Sears JC Higgins bolt action 20 ga with a full choke. It may as well have been a single shot... You learn quick how to get in the middle of em with a set up like that. Now I shoot IC/skeet in my double gun for most every situation. Little easier to hit em with a big pattern. :wink: 

Bout the only time I shoot a 12 ga any more is when I'm shootin the big stuff like swans and geese. Or if it's a really windy day and the roosters want to try me by gettin up at 40 yards. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip of hunting.Hanging out with some good friends and killing some game nice job.


----------

